# Greyhound hell trip 2013



## Jonnyboy369 (Apr 28, 2021)

I used to ride the Greyhounds alot , I went back and forth from Seattle to GA that way many times. 2013 was the last time I'd ever get on one of those things again. Left ATL, heading to Seattle. For some reason the bus goes up to Chicago, and there are massive winter storms. So, the bus or buses divert all the way to Texas. By now it's been days on this piece of shit. All the way up, all the way down. Somehow through New Mexico, up to Salt Lake City, Denver. I think I'd been on there 5 days by then. Endless bus layovers and transfers. It was cold as fuck in Denver, and I think they were playing the superbowl or some shit that year. I could not stand another 24 hours in a GH station, so I went to the first open bar I saw at like 10 AM. Got completely shitfaced. I closed them down, then headed out to go back to get the next bus. As soon as I walked out of the bar, the cops grabbed me and threw me in a van to go to "detox". They lost half my shit too, and wouldn't let me leave for 24 hours by holding my i.d. hostage. Cold as fuck, I got out in the morning and walked like 2 miles to the station wearing nothing but a t-shirt and it musta been about 30 degrees. Froze my ass off. Somewhere in Utah on this trip, the bus picked up some survival nazi middle aged dude. Like an older white supremacist. He started to verbally abuse 2 very old senior citizens, luckily he got kicked off pretty soon later for lighting up a crack pipe. The best part of this trip however, was getting kicked off the bus by some lunatic in Montana. Forgot the town. I put my pack in the luggage bin above, and this dude starts yelling that only his luggage can go in that bin. Whatever, Im.exhausted and not in the mood for this bullshit. Apparently , the buses have an audio monitor and heard us arguing. Kick us both off the bus. Now I'm stuck in this tiny town , fucking cold as shit. The station closes, so there is a casino. I go in , and they were all super cool to me when I told them the story. Gave me free drinks, and let me sleep on a couch in the gaming room. So, next day I have to go back to this fucking greyhound station and get on again after my 24 hr "punishment". The lunatic is there too. Great. They say we have to ride the same damn bus together. Apparently he had been calling the cops from the payphone all night trying to get me arrested for God knows what. They didn't even show up except to tell him to quit calling them. The bus driver tells me, ok you get on first and sit up front. She tells him, you get on the back and do not say a word to each other. So, I don't. He gets on and immediately starts talking shit. Driver gets off, calls the cops. Now 2 big ass cops show up, get on the bus and tell the guy to get the fuck off now. "Hell no, I'll die before you get me off here". He said. I did not look back, but they beat the shit out of him and dragged him off the bus feet first. The driver apologized to me for kicking me off the day before, she said it was their protocol she had to. Yeah ok whatever. I will never ride that shit again in my life. Oh, and one even better was the guy they picked up at a stop in the middle of nowhere at like 2 AM. He gets on, and of course sits right next to me. Starts laughing maniacally to himself. I told him go fucking sit somewhere else dude right now. Lol. Another great part of this story was months later getting a $300 bill from Denver Detox. Lol. That shit went right to collections and disappeared. Greyhound is the worst way to travel ever invented. I'd sooner walk tan ever get on one again.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 8, 2021)

i agree, greyound is the worst.... just a quick tip though, try to separate your thoughts with the enter key everyone once in a while, it makes it infinitely easier to read. other than that, thanks for sharing and keep posting stories!


----------



## Tony G (Jul 10, 2021)

Jonnyboy369 said:


> I used to ride the Greyhounds alot , I went back and forth from Seattle to GA that way many times. 2013 was the last time I'd ever get on one of those things again. Left ATL, heading to Seattle. For some reason the bus goes up to Chicago, and there are massive winter storms. So, the bus or buses divert all the way to Texas. By now it's been days on this piece of shit. All the way up, all the way down. Somehow through New Mexico, up to Salt Lake City, Denver. I think I'd been on there 5 days by then. Endless bus layovers and transfers. It was cold as fuck in Denver, and I think they were playing the superbowl or some shit that year. I could not stand another 24 hours in a GH station, so I went to the first open bar I saw at like 10 AM. Got completely shitfaced. I closed them down, then headed out to go back to get the next bus. As soon as I walked out of the bar, the cops grabbed me and threw me in a van to go to "detox". They lost half my shit too, and wouldn't let me leave for 24 hours by holding my i.d. hostage. Cold as fuck, I got out in the morning and walked like 2 miles to the station wearing nothing but a t-shirt and it musta been about 30 degrees. Froze my ass off. Somewhere in Utah on this trip, the bus picked up some survival nazi middle aged dude. Like an older white supremacist. He started to verbally abuse 2 very old senior citizens, luckily he got kicked off pretty soon later for lighting up a crack pipe. The best part of this trip however, was getting kicked off the bus by some lunatic in Montana. Forgot the town. I put my pack in the luggage bin above, and this dude starts yelling that only his luggage can go in that bin. Whatever, Im.exhausted and not in the mood for this bullshit. Apparently , the buses have an audio monitor and heard us arguing. Kick us both off the bus. Now I'm stuck in this tiny town , fucking cold as shit. The station closes, so there is a casino. I go in , and they were all super cool to me when I told them the story. Gave me free drinks, and let me sleep on a couch in the gaming room. So, next day I have to go back to this fucking greyhound station and get on again after my 24 hr "punishment". The lunatic is there too. Great. They say we have to ride the same damn bus together. Apparently he had been calling the cops from the payphone all night trying to get me arrested for God knows what. They didn't even show up except to tell him to quit calling them. The bus driver tells me, ok you get on first and sit up front. She tells him, you get on the back and do not say a word to each other. So, I don't. He gets on and immediately starts talking shit. Driver gets off, calls the cops. Now 2 big ass cops show up, get on the bus and tell the guy to get the fuck off now. "Hell no, I'll die before you get me off here". He said. I did not look back, but they beat the shit out of him and dragged him off the bus feet first. The driver apologized to me for kicking me off the day before, she said it was their protocol she had to. Yeah ok whatever. I will never ride that shit again in my life. Oh, and one even better was the guy they picked up at a stop in the middle of nowhere at like 2 AM. He gets on, and of course sits right next to me. Starts laughing maniacally to himself. I told him go fucking sit somewhere else dude right now. Lol. Another great part of this story was months later getting a $300 bill from Denver Detox. Lol. That shit went right to collections and disappeared. Greyhound is the worst way to travel ever invented. I'd sooner walk tan ever get on one again.


Yup greyhound sucks megabus is better but they only operate in some citys but damn thats a hell of a story


----------

